# H70 Lüfter macht was er will!



## fuckthisname (9. Juni 2011)

*H70 Lüfter macht was er will!*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen die CORSAIR H70 Kühlung mit 2 Scythe Slip Stream(1900upm, 187m³/h) Lüftern installiert.
Jetzt habe ich das Problem das der Lüfter, der die Luft aus dem Kühlkörper zieht, ca alle 20 sekunden sehr kurz auf ~1000upm fällt und dann sofort wieder auf 1900upm hochgeht!
Ich habe die H70 wie empfohlen eingebaut, Luft von außen nach innen, die Pumpe an den "pwr-fan", einen Lüfter an "CPU-fan" und den anderen an "ch.-fan1" (habe leider kein passendes Y-Stück um beide an CPU-Fan zu klemmen).

Habe es schon mit "umstecken" versucht, also die beiden Lüfter untereinander, leider ohne Ergebnis.

Liegt es vielleicht an den hohen Umdrehungen, sodass der Lüfter einen zu großen Widerstand hat oder ist der Lüfter einfach defekt?
Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, solange habe ich wohl keine andere Wahl als den Lüfter auszubauen. 

Gruß,


----------



## X Broster (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70 Lüfter macht was er will!*

Hört sich sehr stark nach defekt an, wenn selbst das Umstecken nichts half.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70 Lüfter macht was er will!*

Hmm der Lüfter braucht nen halbes Ampere soweit ich weiss, steck ihn mal per Molex ans NT


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70 Lüfter macht was er will!*

Kommt mir bissl viel vor, Ich tippe auf eine zu scharf eingestellte Lüftersteuerung!


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: H70 Lüfter macht was er will!*

Korrekt, sieht eher nach LS aus, wenn der Lüfter einen weg hat ist es meist ein anderes Fehlerbild - ich würde bei der LS eine höhere Min. Drehzahl einstellen sofern möglich dann sollte das nicht mehr passieren.


----------

